# How can you walk in an attic with thick blown-in insulation



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

My contractor is going to put R38 blown-in cellulose insulation in my ranch house (gable roof) attic. He said it will cover everything including the joist. 

Then how can you walkto anywhere? It seems it's very easy to step on to the ceiling and create serious damages. 

The reason I ask is that after the insulation work, I have couple of projects to do: 2 bathrooms remodeling, 30 recess lights, both of which requires going into the attic.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You be very careful----I know that sounds like a smart answers --but that what everybody must do.

If you use remodeling cans the majority of the wiring can be done from below.

Dropping the ceiling out of the bath will save you from having to wade through the snow until the very end of the job when you return only to reinstall the insulation in that section.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Carefully.

If you can get it done first, knock it out now. This way you can seal around the penetrations for proper air seal as well.


----------

